# Is this C. Cordata?



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Greetings Crypt Nuts

I was wondering if any of you could positively I.D. this Crypt as C.Cordata?
Many thanks and have a cryptilicious day :O

Kindest Regards
Cameron James


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It looks a lot like my C. cordata v. blassi, so I would hazard a guess and say yes. 

best,
Phil


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

*Confirmed*

Many thanks Phil.
I was'nt sure that I liked this plant when I bought it but it has gone through some surprising colour morphs in the last few weeks and has peaked my interest somewhat. It is fast becoming one of my favourites. At the moment it is not very big and is a very slow grower, how big does this plant get (as in height?) or is it all relative to light and placement? At the moment its in a 3 foot tank so I'm wondering if it might outgrow these quarters? 

Thanks again for your reply,
Kind regards
Cameron James


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

To me, this plant looks a lot like C. pontederiifolia or moehlmannii. C. cordata should have a lot more red on the undersides of the leaves.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> To me, this plant looks a lot like C. pontederiifolia or moehlmannii. C. cordata should have a lot more red on the undersides of the leaves.


Hi Paul

Much to my dissapointment but I think you may be right. Keeping in mind that this is only 1.3wpg setup so the reds might look a bit washed out. But I think your'e right, it could very well be the pontederiifolia!
Thanks for the reply, it is appreciated.

Regards
Cameron


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

By the waxy upper leaves, quite sure it's a member of the cordata group, not ponti/mohlmanni (which tend to develop non-smooth leave surfaces underwater). Cordatas don't necessarily have deep red undersides.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

budak said:


> By the waxy upper leaves, quite sure it's a member of the cordata group, not ponti/mohlmanni (which tend to develop non-smooth leave surfaces underwater). Cordatas don't necessarily have deep red undersides.


Howdy budak.blogs ?????
Thanks for your reply. Truthfully I'm not sure anymore what plant this is so I've decided to call it a C. CorPontiMohlmanni. So that sorts that out then. Judging from Innes Scheurmans book it looks VERY much like C. Cordata, but then in Dennerle's catalogue it looks alot like a Ponti. Anyway, perhaps I should plant it emmersed and see how the flower developes.
Cheers for now Budak...

Regards
Cameron James


----------

